# Upgraded to an allroad



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

So as the family has gotten bigger, and my desire to return to all wheel drive has grown, after much research, and a strong loyalty to Audi, I traded in my 2006 A3 2.0T for a CPO Atlas Gray 2004 allroad 2.7T and so far I'm loving it. It surprising to me how little changes between a 2004 and a 2006 Audi. The few things I'm missing from the A3 so far are DSG (although much less than I thought), no auto headlight feature, and no auto lane change feature (I know this can be addressed through a module). The things I like better are to many to list. I'll post some pic when I have a chance, not planning on doing any heavy mods (well at least just yet).










_Modified by judgegavel at 9:40 AM 11/1/2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Upgraded to an allroad (judgegavel)*

welcome to the club. 
After having a daily driver with auto-lane-change, its hard to drive in a car without it, so i can see where you're coming from on that. But youre right, you can add the feature with little trouble. 
Brad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Upgraded to an allroad (bhb399mm)*

I am thinking I would hate having a car that would change lanes on its own








Mod #1 h-sports, the ar won't feel like it is going to tip over when you initiate a corner (specially coming from an A3).


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Upgraded to an allroad (eurocarzrule44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocarzrule44* »_I am thinking I would hate having a car that would change lanes on its own


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Upgraded to an allroad (bhb399mm)*

Brad,
On a serious note. What does the auto-lane-change do for you. I am thinking it may turn on the signal when the wheel reaches a certain degrees of turning? If so, wouldn't that be like after the fact, you'd be moving over already.
Jon


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Upgraded to an allroad (eurocarzrule44)*

no no... 
it doesnt automatically do anything. 
basically, you tap the turn signal stalk up or down for a second, and it signals 4 (or 5..? i dont remember) times for you, basically enough signaling to merge properly. 
its just nice to not have to hold the signal stalk in the up or down position for the entire merge/lane change. When i'm driving my other vehicles, i have to remember to hold the signal for the entire move


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Upgraded to an allroad (bhb399mm)*

Thanks guys heres a few shots along with a list of mods for the A3 http://www.dvagonline.com/view...art=0
I will miss it especially the handling, although not the torque steer.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Upgraded to an allroad (judgegavel)*

From my understanding there are two ways to add the Short Turn Signal (Auto Lane Change).
Option A: Use an add on kit that includes a relay and such from other models which is with factory part and gives you 3 blinks. I haven't looked into this very much because I was hearing glitches with it depending on how the wiring was done.
Option B: A company in German made an after market add-on that is programmable so you can decide how many blinks you would like I think it's from 3 to 5. They seem to be accustomed to English customers because there is an English version of the manual available.
Komfublinker 
I plan on doing the second option myself when ever I get a chance to buy one, probably in the summer when I'm working full time.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Upgraded to an allroad (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_no no... 
it doesnt automatically do anything. 
basically, you tap the turn signal stalk up or down for a second >

Thanks for jump starting my brain. I have read on this in the past


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Upgraded to an allroad (eurocarzrule44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocarzrule44* »_
Thanks for jump starting my brain. I have read on this in the past


----------

